# pto driven salt/sand spreader



## tpiper (Dec 5, 2009)

i am wanting any info on a pto driven spreader that i could put on the back of a compact tractor to take care of sidewalks and small parking lot. any help would be appreciated


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

flaman rentals and sales has one they sell for about $700 canadian


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.lely.com/turfcare_us/

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...n&client=opera&sa=N&rls=en&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...n&client=opera&sa=N&rls=en&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1

I purchased the Lely 2010 it is very heavy duty. Made in Pella Iowa. The Herd spreader would have been my second choice. The Lely was not cheap...!!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.herdseeder.com/sand_spreaders


----------

